# VapeCon Lucky Draw



## VapeCon

hi Guys

I am sure most of you have heard about the VapeCon 2015 Lucky Draw.

The VapeCon 2015 Lucky Draw will be held on the day, the prize is a hamper consisting of a prize donated from each and every vendor who will be exhibiting at VapeCon 2015.

The proceeds from the Lucky Draw will go towards the Rocking For Rhino's Foundation. Tickets will be sold on the day so keep your eyes open for our Promotion girls! Tickets will cost R20.00 each and you can buy as many as you would like! If you would like to know more about Rocking For Rhinos - www.rockingforrhinos.org , you can also make personal donations. 

The hamper will consist of the following:


4 bottles of Craft Vapour E-liquid
A Variety box of flavours sponsored by Vapology
5 Bottles of Hazeworks E-liquids
5 Bottles of Nicoticket 30ml Sponsored by Juicy Joes
3 X international juices and aa R700.00 Voucher sponsored by Vape Cartel
1 X Starter kit and 2 X E-liquids sponsored by VapeMaxx
1 X Magoo Atomiser, 1 X Alpha Atomiser and a Drip Kit sponsored by VapeShop
Freakshow Mini RDA sponsored by Vapoholics
E-liquid hamper (R600.00 voucher) Sponsored by Vapour Mountain
Gift Voucher which entitles the holder to one premium juice or 2 non premium juices and a bottle of the mystery juice valued at R450.00 sponsored by VapeXstacey
Full Line of Northern Craft Vapes Juices in 1.5MG Nic
A Gift pack of local and international Juices (+/- 20 bottles) sponsored by Vape Decadence
Complex Chaos Juice and T-shirt
Full Range of World Wonders E-liquid in 6MG
Kayfun V4 clone, Dimitri Mechanical Mod clone and a Kuro Coiler 6 in one set sponsored by Vape King
A variety of Bombies and Stash juices sponsored by Cloud Flavour
To Be confirmed.



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jakey

WoW

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Matt

Was hoping you guys would also sell raffle tickets online for the people that cant make it. Or can we make a donation to support the rhino's?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey

come guys, 60 three hundred word essays on why you should be allowed to enter, in the next 10 minutes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

Are we allowed to buy more than one ticket?


----------



## Silver

Nice prizes!

How much are the raffle tickets?


----------



## Morne

WOW!! Nice!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whooooooooooooooooooo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Hi There,

You can add there that we will be sponsoring some Bombies and Stash also thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Paulie said:


> Hi There,
> 
> You can add there that we will be sponsoring some Bombies and Stash also thanks


I will collect from you and give it to them........

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

According to FB,

The official VapeCon 2015 Lucky Draw! Tickets will cost R20.00 each and you can buy as many as you would like. Keep a look out for our promotional personal on the day to get your tickets! All the proceeds from this are going towards the fight against rhino poaching and will be donated to the Rocking For Rhino organisation because vapers care! This is an absolutely amazing hamper and we would like to thank each and everyone one of our vendors for donating such amazing goodies! T-minus 9 days!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

AndreFerreira said:


> Are we allowed to buy more than one ticket?



From the original post: "Tickets will cost R20.00 each and you can buy as many as you would like!"


----------



## vapeshifter

Wow. 


Vapeshifter


----------



## Willyza

w00000t......... s
almost a years supply 

Nice 1 Guys


----------



## Brendz

Wow just wow! Thats a great hamper for a good cause!


----------



## Willyza

Just wondering split into 3 Lucky Draw's 
1 main price 
2 runners up price
3 consolation price
something like that 
more chance of winning and therefor you sell more tickets ?
just a thought I never win hence my suggestion


----------



## BuzzGlo

What no Mod in that draw package? So a new guy comes to vapecon with a evod and top coil clearomiser and walks out with loads of juices and tanks. Someone throw in a MOD.


----------



## free3dom

BuzzGlo said:


> What no Mod in that draw package? So a new guy comes to vapecon with a evod and top coil clearomiser and walks out with loads of juices and tanks. Someone throw in a MOD.



15. Kayfun V4 clone, *Dimitri Mechanical Mod clone* and a Kuro Coiler 6 in one set sponsored by Vape King 

Batteries not included


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Thats a pertty cool prize


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Wow! Really nice prize and a worthy cause!


----------

